# Anxiety



## V2t (Mar 15, 2015)

Man everything seems to have gone to shit. I've had IBS-C for 4 years now , and the symptoms have just gotten worse over time it seems. Going through a rough patch in life seems to have made it all worse. I can't leave the house anymore because of the fear of IBS-C the anxiety and paranoia that I smell bad and that everyone knows, and I think by now they do. Can't sit next to anyone without them covering their noses etc. My family leave me out of events, I really try my hardest. But i've been hopeful for 4 years now and nothing seems to get better. Writing this on New Years Eve at the moment. It's a constant struggle. It seems like all thats been happening is a constant spiral downwards in terms of social interactions, friends and ultimately to do with it getting in the way of medical school. Everything was fine in my life before this. I think i'm starting to come down with depression. There honestly isn't anyone that I can talk to about this. Suicide plays daily on my mind. I can try to be hopeful for 2017.


----------



## dawngrant (Feb 2, 2017)

Hypnosis is most easiest way to get free from anxiety.


----------



## 4williec (Oct 10, 2017)

In my experience with anxiety, which spans over 60 years, the best way to deal with anxiety is realizing what you fear and facing that fear. Often its more than just one thing, action is the same. CBT works for many people and sometimes you might need to take a medication that help to relieve anxiety while you are in the process of getting a handle on the causes. Genetically caused anxiety can be a life long event that you simply have to learn to recognize symptoms, and deal with them.


----------



## Daniel-J (Mar 10, 2020)

I hope you're still with us. These are old messages, but if you're still reading this, tell us how you're doing. Things have changed for the better?


----------

